# RP Namen



## THE-O (22. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

ich wende mich lieber erst an euch, weil ich weiß das es hier keine Flamer "gibt". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mich entschloßen wieder WoW zu zocken und möchte auf einen RP-PVP Server "weiterspielen" bzw. ganz neu anfangen. Problem dabei ist nur das ich noch nie Erfahrung mit RP gemacht habe sondern nur PvE.

Könnt ihr mich Tipps geben oder Namenvorschläge? Es soll Blut11 Mage m/w sein den ich spielen möchte.

Freu mich schon auf eure Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG THE-O


----------



## dragon1 (23. April 2009)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...67228&sid=3 kann ich dir empfehlen. alles zu b11en


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Gewöhn dir das Blut11 ab, auf nem RP Realm spricht man im /say und /yell so nicht, da wird seine Rolle gespielt.
Informiere dich vorher lieber über Rollenspiel und über die Warcraftgeschichte, ein wenig Loreverständnis ist immer gut.

Naja... aber Blutelfen gibts zuhauf und werden meist von Kiddies gespielt. Viel Spaß mit dieser verhassten Rasse, 90% spielen die und du wirst keinen leichten Start haben.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2009)

tolle motivation an neulinge-.-
du koenntest ihm statdessen helfen, wenn er schon gwillt ist rp zu machen und auhc tipps annimt.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann dir den Link hier empfehlen:Elfennamen


----------



## Falkulus (9. Juli 2009)

Nach mehr als 3 Jahren auf einem normalen Server bin auch ich auf einen RP-PVP Server gewechselt. 

Meine Erfahrung war folgende: 

Vorbereitung: 
Denke dir eine kleine Geschichte für deinen Char aus, das macht die Unterhaltung leichter ;-) 
Addons für das Anfügen einer kleinen Info gibt es zu Haufen, braucht es aber nicht unbedingt. 

Erster Konakt: 
Du kennst deinen Gegenüber nicht, also behandel ihn wie einen Fremden. Entscheide selbst was dein Char über die Welt von Azeroth weiss. 
Als Blutelfe wirst wegen der Geschichte schon Kontakt mit Untoten gehabt haben, aber Tauren leben sehr weit entfernt, vielleicht erschrickt dein 
Char beim 1. Anblick eines Tauren oder Orks? 
Renne nicht immer nur in einer Stadt, langsam laufen ist realistischer, oder langsam reiten. 
Wenn du jemanden was fragen willst, benutze z.B. das Emote /hi, oder Schreibe es im /s. 
Keine Angst, wenn du nicht gleich perfekt schreibst wird dich deshalb keiner auf Ignore setzen. Die alt eingesessenen Spieler sind toleranter als
man ihnen nachsagt :-) 
Benutze als Schreibweise keine Umgangssprache wie "hey, krass, goil, rofl, lol,noob, Alter" usw. 
Nchtelfen sind sehr stolz und die Nacht- wie auch Blutelfen sind einen Tick arrogant. 
Smiles im /s sind nicht so dolle. 
Negativbeispiel:  "Hi Alter, du wo gehts den hier in die Kneipe ;-)?"
Positivbeispiel: "Ich grüße euch! Könnt ihr mir den Weg in eine Taverne zeigen?"  /e schaut euch fragend an. 

Schau ob sich ein Gespräch entwickelt, drücke niemandem deine Geschichte auf, im realen Leben machst du das ja auch nicht. 
Frage nach dem Namen des Gegenübers, du kennst ihn ja nicht, auch wenn er über dem Kopf angezeigt wird. Du kannst auch einfach die Namen ausblenden. 

Überlege dir ob dein Char gewissen Dinge besonders mag und andere Sachen nicht. Zum Beispiel Waffen, oder bestimmte Kleidung. 
Es macht auch viel Spass, sich verschiedene Outfits für die unterschiedlichsten Gelegenheiten zu erstellen. Dabei zählt nun wirklich nur die 
Optik. Werte, Stoff/Platte/Leder/grau/weiß/grün/blau oder lila ist völlig uninteressant. Die Optik zählt.

Betreffend anderer Spieler: 
Wenn dich jemand auslacht oder dumm anmacht, wenn dein Char Optik-Outfit trägt, oder du in der Rolle spielst, einfach ignorieren was aber nicht gleich Ignore-Liste heisst ;-) 
Wenn dich jemand wegen dem RP belästigt und vielleicht noch "Kacknoob, Bumbum, KíLlêr" oder so heisst, dann einfach ein Ticket machen, dafür sind die GMs da. 

Fazit: Keine Angst vor dem Rollenspiel und den Rollenspielern, einfach abtauchen und das RP geniessen das sich entwickelt. 


Elune Ador
                Falkulus


----------



## Florian Wojtenek (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hab meine Namen immer gerne sehr "Realistisch". Auf der suche nach guten Namen bin ich über
http://www.rinkworks.com/namegen/
gestolpert... Viele einstellungsmöglichkeiten und echt coole namen... Kannst ja ma vorbei schaun


----------



## Elda (11. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mir meine Namen selber aus.(Mainchar - Eldaran)


----------

